# USB Temperature Sensor / Probe with Linux Compatibility



## drmike (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone out here doing any work with USB attached temperature sensors / probes?

Looking for gear recommendation for USB temperature sensor / module / etc.   Prefer something finished, in a case aside from maybe a probe arm.

Linux compatibility is the key here. 

Anyone using such a device or can recommend one? (not interested in raw Raspberry Pi io-style modules/projects).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 14, 2014)

Double posted there!


----------



## pcan (Nov 14, 2014)

I had very good results from Yocto-thermocouple http://www.yoctopuce.com/EN/products/usb-environmental-sensors/yocto-thermocouple. Very good software support for any OS, including Linux. This USB interface is supplied with two basic (and flimsy) thermocouples. In my application I used standard rugged industrial thermocouples to measure the burning chamber temperature of a owen. The temperature data is then stored on a mysql database to plot the temperature profile of each burning cycle. The owen must reach a specific temperature to break down hazardous chemicals, so reliability is the key of this application, because a missing record could be fined.


----------



## drmike (Nov 15, 2014)

pcan said:


> I had very good results from Yocto-thermocouple http://www.yoctopuce.com/EN/products/usb-environmental-sensors/yocto-thermocouple. Very good software support for any OS, including Linux. This USB interface is supplied with two basic (and flimsy) thermocouples. In my application I used standard rugged industrial thermocouples to measure the burning chamber temperature of a owen. The temperature data is then stored on a mysql database to plot the temperature profile of each burning cycle. The owen must reach a specific temperature to break down hazardous chemicals, so reliability is the key of this application, because a missing record could be fined.


Yocto makes AWESOME stuff.  

Totally great recommendation!!!


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 27, 2014)

We've used IT Watchguard devices, it's not USB but you mentioned external - and this is simply a stand alone network / tcp-ip device that sends you the alert.

http://www.itwatchdogs.com/

We have clients who use them in their own racks to monitor things in addition to what we already do with our central system.  It's a good 1-off monitor device for a single client.


----------



## rds100 (Nov 27, 2014)

There is this cheap thing from DealExtreme - http://www.dx.com/p/temper-usb-thermometer-temperature-recorder-for-pc-laptop-81105

I haven't tried it myself, but some guy in the comments / reviews claims it works with linux.


----------

